# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  hickey/hickie

## chanveil

hick⋅ey
  /ˈhɪki/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [hik-ee] Show IPA
Use hickey in a Sentence
See web results for hickey
See images of hickey
–noun, plural -eys.
1. Slang.
a. a pimple.
b. a reddish mark left on the skin by a passionate kiss. 
Please help me with this, how would you translate it, and is there even a word or a phrase in Russian that would match the English one?

----------


## gRomoZeka

a) a pimple - пр*ы*щ or пр*ы*щик
b) a reddish mark left on the skin by a passionate kiss - зас*о*с

----------

